# Utah Invasive Species Fee & Online Course



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I thought the applied to sail and motor boats on lakes and reservoirs. Am I wrong?


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

from my reading of the bill it applies to any "Vessel" 
https://le.utah.gov/xcode/Title73/Chapter18/73-18-S2.html?v=C73-18-S2_2015051220150512

"Vessel" means every type of watercraft, other than a seaplane on the water, used or capable of being used as a means of transportation on water.

This line in the bill seems to be the one that will imact us rafters>
101 23-27-304. Aquatic invasive species fee.

I'm not a lawyer...so don't count on me for advice.


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

It only applies to vessels that would be required to be registered in Utah- i.e. motorboats and sailboats. See 73-18-7.


----------



## Nubie Jon (Dec 19, 2017)

Rafts with motors?


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Question 8 of the exam posted above:

"Are you required to display a properly completed Decontamination Certification Form in your launch vehicle when you launch your float tube -- with or without a motor -- in Utah?"

Correct Answer: "Yes, a float tube, kayak, canoe, or rubber raft (regardless of whether it has a motor) is considered a boat. If it floats, it's a boat."


----------



## Sparks1000 (Jul 5, 2018)

This is how I read it: 
23-27-304. Aquatic invasive species fee.
(1) (a) Except as provided in Subsection (1)(b), there is imposed an annual nonresident aquatic invasive species fee of $20 on each vessel in order to launch or operate a vessel in waters of this state if:
(i) the vessel is owned by a nonresident; and
(ii) the vessel would otherwise be subject to registration requirements under Section 107

Boat that requires registration.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Good luck trying to prove I own the raft I'm rowing, it's my buddy's from Moab, he let me borrow it. There saved y'all $20/ year


----------



## MR. ED (Jan 21, 2008)

Took the test. Didn’t have to pay anything


----------



## RidgeLivin (Apr 25, 2019)

It looks like you just need to fill out a self-certificiation and place it on the dash of your launch vehicle. I took the online course, but then did some reading and realized it wasn't required. I didn't pay the $20, so that's good. 



https://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/quagga/self_certify.pdf



DO I NEED TO COMPLETE THE ONLINE EDUCATION COURSE AND PAY THE FEE TO USE MY SUP, KAYAK, CANOE, ETC.? 
Non-motorized vessels are not subject to these requirements, but users of those vessels are still required to self-certify before launching their vessel. In general, owners of those vessels that would otherwise be required to register in the state of Utah would be subject to these new requirements.


----------

